# Female and Male Rescue Mice Still Looking for Homes



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Mickelmarsh Mouse House is a home run rescue based in Bristol.

We currently have 17 female mice and 4 male mice who have been looking for new homes since April/May.
All are under 6months old and are very tame. The boys live as two pairs and the girls are currently living in one big group, so can be re-homed in either pairs or larger groups.

Please share with other appropriate forums to help us find homes quickly, as there are also more mice waiting to arrive.

All potential owners will be required to complete an adoption form to ensure suitability.

To see pictures of the mice and to find out more, please visit our website:
mickelmarshmouse


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey. I know this is a long way off, but if you still have mice in Oct, I will gladly take some females.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Just bumping this up since Im not allowed any more meeces myself, you have some gorgeous meeces who need homes.


----------



## Mickelmarsh Mouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Kaisa- Thank you for the interest. Please bookmark our website ready for October. Then you'll be able to view any mice looking for homes at that time.


----------

